# audi a3 8v dq200 gearbox swap to dq250



## L.D (Mar 28, 2018)

looking for information on audi a3 8v dq200 gearbox swap to dq250 anyone  ?


----------



## DSGTT (Jan 7, 2019)

Also looking for a DQ200 to DQ250 conversion.
Read something about TVS Engineering they do some conversion on DQ200 gearbox.
Read this on their facebook:

Audi A3 1.8 TFSI DQ250 Conversion

Almost all 1.8 TSI/TFSI (and heavily tuned 1.4) engines can produce more torque than the DQ200 Gearbox can handle. Besides clutch slipping, clutch failure and complete gearboxes failures performance is never great due the weakness of the DQ200 gearbox.

Beside our DQ500 Plug&Play conversions, TVS now offers DQ250 conversion kits for high performance applications equipped with DQ200 gearbox.
Our DQ250 conversion will outperform any DQ200 gearbox in terms of Drivability, Durability and Performance! No more broken clutches or gearboxes at only 400-450Nm Engine torque, but capabilities up to 600Nm on stock gearbox and clutch with our special TVS DSG software program instead!


----------

